# How long 176??????



## Opu28 (Aug 31, 2009)

I lodge My 176 VE (SA sponsored) skilled migration visa online on 18th June and got CO on 17 July. I submit all of my PCC and Medical Finalized By 16september. Upload Spouse IELTS Result 4.5 (Reading 4, Speaking 4, Writing 5.5, and Listing 4.5) on October 21. But unfortunately still my online all document status shows “required”. I don’t know how long I have to wait. Anybody have Idea how long it will take for visa grant?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Opu, are you on CSL? i hope you are aware of the new priority processing list? if u are not on CSL then u fall in category 5, but recently it was announced that the non CSL ss applications would be getting a grant as per the lodgement date. since your meds were already final, i dont think it would be long now.

Just raise a PLE and see what they have to say

check out the Cat 5 thread in the forum, that will give you a fair idea about the processing of SS applications

Cheers
Anj


----------



## Opu28 (Aug 31, 2009)

Dear Anj,

Thanks for your very prompt reply. Yes I am CSL and MODL. My profession is electronic engineer (Electronics Engineer 2125-13). 


Seems they overlook me!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks 
Opu


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i suggest writing to them/raise a PLE or call them, i am sure things will move fast once you do


----------



## Opu28 (Aug 31, 2009)

*reply from Diac for my PLE*

Dear Anj,

Today i got a reply from Diac for my PLE. following are there answer ,



Dear Client / Authorised Recipient,

Thank you for your e-mail in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.

At present your application is undergoing routine processing.
Unfortunately, ensuring all the legal requirements are met in relation to an application can take some time.

The case officer is following up on the status of your application on a regular basis to ensure it is being processed as soon as practicable. You will be contacted if we require additional information to process your application.

We appreciate your patience in this matter.

For any further enquiries about the application you have lodged please refer to our website using the following link Contact Us - Department of Immigration and Citizenship

Regards
XXXXXXX

I am confused about this routine processing. Can you plz explain me wat does this reply mean and does this processing requires my job checks?


Thanks 
Opu


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi Opu, 

dont worry, let them do theri bit, raise a PLE again in a fortnight. keep doing it till you get your visa. I am sure you are very close


----------



## Opu28 (Aug 31, 2009)

*What Next ?????????????????????????*

Follwing is the my curent Status: 
CO asigned requsted PCC madecical all are done.
Spouse IELTS 4.5 submited
CSL, MODL, SS ( 176VE )
All most 5 PLE sent, but all reply are same 
Online status shows all documents are " Required "
What Next ?????????????????????????

Person 1 Date of birth: 13 February 1979 Passport No: XXXXXXXXX 
16/08/2009 Health requirements finalised Message
12/08/2009 Further medical results referred Message
12/08/2009 Further medical results referred Message
12/08/2009 Further medical results referred Message
12/08/2009 HIV blood test referred Message

Person 2 Date of birth: 1 January 2008 
12/08/2009 Health requirements finalised Message
12/08/2009 Further medical results received Message

Person 3 Date of birth: 23 January 1984 
16/08/2009 Health requirements finalised Message
12/08/2009 Further medical results referred Message
12/08/2009 Further medical results referred Message
12/08/2009 Further medical results referred Message
12/08/2009 HIV blood test referred Message


----------



## ae6 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Opu,

When we were in this position and all documents were submitted we had to wait just under 3 months for our 176 to be granted. I raised a PLE and were told it had gone to a 'decision maker' and then suddenly we received our pre grant letter. It was never ending waiting but unfortunately it takes some time after all documents are submitted. 

Hang in there!

ae6




Opu28 said:


> Follwing is the my curent Status:
> CO asigned requsted PCC madecical all are done.
> Spouse IELTS 4.5 submited
> CSL, MODL, SS ( 176VE )
> ...


----------



## swordfish (Sep 1, 2008)

Opu28 said:


> I lodge My 176 VE (SA sponsored) skilled migration visa online on 18th June and got CO on 17 July. I submit all of my PCC and Medical Finalized By 16september. Upload Spouse IELTS Result 4.5 (Reading 4, Speaking 4, Writing 5.5, and Listing 4.5) on October 21. But unfortunately still my online all document status shows “required”. I don’t know how long I have to wait. Anybody have Idea how long it will take for visa grant?


HI Opu28...............Im in the same boat as you I sent my application in on thr 9th June this year and thought i would be in Oz by christmas!! I have a sponsor waiting for me keeping my job open, but it's 6 months now, how long will a sponsor wait? before giving my job away to someone else!! my sponsor assures me my job is still there for me.
I sent my applicatation through a visa agent, it was sent in a paper format, so there is no way of tracking it's progress, Iv'e phoned immigration to speak to my case officer but have always been refused, I can only speak to someone on reception who is always very helpfull but cant tell you much apart from 'it's not 3 to 4 months it's 5 to 6 months, now when i ring it's 6 to 8 months!!' to process a sponsored visa application.
We can only keep waiting and hoping...............
Swordfish.


----------



## Susan Wareham McGrath (Dec 3, 2009)

swordfish said:


> HI Opu28...............Im in the same boat as you I sent my application in on thr 9th June this year and thought i would be in Oz by christmas!! I have a sponsor waiting for me keeping my job open, but it's 6 months now, how long will a sponsor wait? before giving my job away to someone else!! my sponsor assures me my job is still there for me.
> I sent my applicatation through a visa agent, it was sent in a paper format, so there is no way of tracking it's progress, Iv'e phoned immigration to speak to my case officer but have always been refused, I can only speak to someone on reception who is always very helpfull but cant tell you much apart from 'it's not 3 to 4 months it's 5 to 6 months, now when i ring it's 6 to 8 months!!' to process a sponsored visa application.
> We can only keep waiting and hoping...............
> Swordfish.


Swordfish

Are you saying that you initially applied for a subclass 175 or 176 visa and an employer is now willing to sponsor you for either a subclass 457, 121 or 119 visa? Has your agent advised DIAC of that fact? If so, it might be worth your while to ask your agent to speak to your Case Officer to find out why they're not prioritising your application.


Best regards
Susan 

Registered Migration Agent
MARN 0635687


----------



## Opu28 (Aug 31, 2009)

Dear Susan ,

Thanks for your reply. 

Unfortunately I have no agent. I applied by myself own. Yes I applied online first time as 175 subclass though I got my state sponsorship approved from South Australia before submit my online application. Because of priority processing I accepted state sponsorship with in first week after I have submitted my online application, so my application was updated from 175 to 176. After assigned my CO they gave me 28 days for submitting my Medical, PC and spouse IELTS. I have submitted medical and PC within this time bt for spouse IELTS I submited only IELTS test booking receipt within 28 days and submit TRF ( IELTS Result 4.5 ) after more 20 days later. Almost months have passed no response from my case officer.

Can you tell me please , is it possible , can I appoint a agent for me now ?

Thanks
opu


----------



## swordfish (Sep 1, 2008)

Susan Wareham McGrath said:


> Swordfish
> 
> Are you saying that you initially applied for a subclass 175 or 176 visa and an employer is now willing to sponsor you for either a subclass 457, 121 or 119 visa? Has your agent advised DIAC of that fact? If so, it might be worth your while to ask your agent to speak to your Case Officer to find out why they're not prioritising your application.
> 
> ...


HI Susan W McGrath

Thanks for your reply, I applied for a sponsord visa (Employment Nomination Scheme) E.N.S. from day one, as I was coming up to my 50th birthday and could not apply for other visa's because of the age 45 limit.
I found my sponsor in Oz by ringing round, applying to job adverts on ozzy job sites, and eventually found an employer who would sponsor me, that was eight months ago, two months later everything was ready, on june 9th 2009 it was lodged with immigration. Initially i was told 3-4 months each time i ring immigration they keep moving the goal posts. Last week i was told it was 6-8 months!
Im really worried about my sponsor getting fed up with waiting, no firm in England would wait that long!!
Swordfish.


----------



## Opu28 (Aug 31, 2009)

*PLE response*

Just Today i receive a PLE response following ,

Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.

At present your application is undergoing routine processing. Unfortunately, ensuring all the legal requirements are met in relation to an application can take some time. 

The case officer is following up on the status of your application on a regular basis to ensure it is being processed as soon as practicable. You will be contacted if we require additional information to process your application.

Although you may have uploaded or posted documents, including health examinations, these may not be reflected in the status report when you check your application's progress online.

For online lodged applications - your online checklist will not automatically update. It will only be updated when your application is allocated to and assessed by your case officer. Your case officer will contact you if they require any additional information.


Yours sincerely,

General Skilled Migration
Department of Immigration and Citizenship

Waht they mean with this last para ?


----------



## Opu28 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello Friends,
Hope all you are well.
I am still on the same boat. Sending PLE frequently and found same standard result. I am CSL and state sponsored. My medical was finalized on august 2009. PCC and spouse IELTS are also submitted. But still all documents are “Required”


Just Today morning I received a PLE response following,

Dear Client / Authorised Recipient,

*The Department of Immigration and Citizenship recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern.*

We are seeking to finalise your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on their individual merits and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation.

Unfortunately, there is no set time for the processing of applications for skilled migration and therefore we are unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application.

You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.

We appreciate your patience in this matter.

Yours sincerely,


Can anyone please explain me what’s they mean on the read lighted Paragraph. ?

Thanks
Opu


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

HI OPU,

there were some cases in the past with similar timeline, you cant do anything but to wait. thats what the email says as well


----------



## planetsrikanth (Jan 6, 2010)

Me too on the same boat now....

Thanks,
Srikanth


----------



## Opu28 (Aug 31, 2009)

*external routine checks*

Just Today I got a New PLE reply from DIAC,


Dear XXX

Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.
Your application is still being processed, there are external routine checks under way that the case officer must see completed and the results checked before the application can proceed and the check list's will be updated when that occurs. Please allow more time possibly to the extent of 3 months more for these checks to be finished.
The case officer is monitoring the application regularly for results from the checks and will proceed as soon as he can once they are received.

Yours sincerely, 
XXX

My Question is : 
What is this external routine checks ?
Why need 3 more months ?

I myself and my employer never received any Job verification call from them. I have no police record. So dont know what is problem.

Thanks
Opu


----------



## Rupa (Feb 28, 2010)

Opu28 said:


> Just Today I got a New PLE reply from DIAC,
> 
> 
> Dear XXX
> ...



Seems external routine cheeks means security cheek, may be involve security agent . 

Security agent may need time to submit there report.


----------



## munir.mirza (Jun 2, 2010)

*i got the same email as yours*

i got the same email as yours... have you got visa ?? if yes then how long they take to grant visa after that email

best regards,

munir



Opu28 said:


> Hello Friends,
> Hope all you are well.
> I am still on the same boat. Sending PLE frequently and found same standard result. I am CSL and state sponsored. My medical was finalized on august 2009. PCC and spouse IELTS are also submitted. But still all documents are “Required”
> 
> ...


----------



## munir.mirza (Jun 2, 2010)

*i got the same email as yours*

hi, 

i got the same email as yours, have you got visa, if yes then how long they took to grant visa after that email.....??????


Thank you for your e-mail in relation to your visa application under
Australia's General Skilled Migration programme.

The Department of Immigration and Citizenship recognises that the time
taken to process your application may be causing you and your family
concern.

We are seeking to finalise your application as soon as possible. You
will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to
enter Australia are considered on their individual merits and against
legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This
often includes requirements for mandatory health, character and national
security or other checks that are undertaken by other agencies and can
take some time.

The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to
another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am
unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of
your application as some cases may take many months to finalise.

You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and
Citizenship staff will do all they can to ensure that your application
is finalised as quickly as possible.

You will be contacted if we require additional information to process
this application. We appreciate your patience in this matter.

For any further enquiries about the application you have lodged please
refer to our website using the following link






planetsrikanth said:


> Me too on the same boat now....
> 
> Thanks,
> Srikanth


----------



## australia.uae (Jun 29, 2010)

Dear Opu,

What happened with your visa? Did you get it? How long did it take for you. I am waiting now for 1 month after the submission of my application 176. 
Was googling for my predecessors and found you, but there are no postings from you after a while. seems you got the visa.

thanks

a.u




Opu28 said:


> Just Today I got a New PLE reply from DIAC,
> 
> 
> Dear XXX
> ...


----------

